# Making a Facebook Group For Your Online Store



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Locally we have two (or more) Groups on Facebook (yardsale sites) where people post things they have for sale, like a yardsale but without the yard! 

This has also sprung up a lot of groups that people have made for their Avon selling business, Scentsy, etc. Where they sell items and keep their customers up to date on whats coming out and how much they have one one item that's for sale etc. They also have giveaways and all kinds of fun events like drawings and things. 

I have a group for my Zazzle store (that i just made lastnight) and its already (slowly) gaining followers. I have 117 members so far and i'm thinking of trying to figure out some way to make it a bit more fun, maybe a random name drawing and the winner will get their invitations at a temporarily discounted price. I'll think of something. I've got a friend who makes custom hair bows and other crafts and she has a contest going right now, that if your a member of her group and you recruit 3 other people to join she'll give you free stuff. I can't give away free stuff with Zazzle but I've got some other ideas in the works! ^_^ 

Just a thought to anyone who has an online store or wants to make and sell crafts from home, Facebook is just waiting for you. 

This is the link to my Group if anyone is interested:

Log in | Facebook


----------

